# New Rod Wrap (Pompano)



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Took my twelve foot surf rod I use for pompano fishing into a local custom rod shop where I live to have the guides all redone and the owner also did a custom wrap for me. Check it out. I think it looks great. 



















He made a ten-year-old rod look better than it was when it was new. 

His name is Chris Carter of Bobber's Discount Tackle here in Lakeland. He is formerly of Jupiter. He's been building rods for 23 years and he still builds custom rods for Capt. Bart Miller (Black Bart).


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome... but shouldnt there be a Snook on it?.lol Perrrrty pomp rod though....


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. I thought about putting a snook under my name, but decided to just go with it the way it is. 

It's only used for pomps and the occasional bycatch whiting.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks good...You do realize that that's a Permit though


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Permit/Pompano, close enough. Supposedly it's really hard to find a pompano sticker. LOL


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I know..I've been trying to find one for a while with no luck. I'm building a rod for a friend right now,and he asked if I would put a Pomp decal on it. I said "sure,as long as you dont mind that it's a permit!"


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

barty b said:


> I know..I've been trying to find one for a while with no luck. I'm building a rod for a friend right now,and he asked if I would put a Pomp decal on it. I said "sure,as long as you dont mind that it's a permit!"


whtever barty said sounds good to me permit pomp>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Awsome... but shouldnt there be a Snook on it?.lol Perrrrty pomp rod though....


steve sorry bout the trip bud but the fellow were going with invited an old highschool friend and the home owner aint down with to many of us. I waited till the last moment to tell ya hoping he wouldnt go. I will call you if something changes and you can ride down the weekend if you like. its cudjoe key so we aint far from the main road!!!!!!!! ya think??????


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

bartyb--If you find any pompano decals let me know. I've got a jigging rod I use on the West Coast I want to have done and I know a few other guys now that want to have a few rods done too.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

No problem Chet. Ive been recruited by the old lady.. And since she took the days off.. i m taking her on a Cruise to the Bahamas.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I smell a derail. Just to get it back on track. 

I think, all the old retired guys over in Vero and Port St. Lucie, including my Pop, are gonna be jealous. 

At least that's the b#@& busting BS, my Pop dropped on me tonight after telling him about the new wrap. He doesn't even have e-mail. LOL


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*thats some mighty fine decal work!! is that a convetional or spinning rod???*

sorry for the near de-rail it wasnt intended. my bad fellows. cause that is some beautiful work.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

SnookMook said:


> bartyb--If you find any pompano decals let me know. I've got a jigging rod I use on the West Coast I want to have done and I know a few other guys now that want to have a few rods done too.


will do.


----------

